

X.ai is a personal assistant who schedules meetings for you. - jpdlla
https://x.ai/

======
RamunasM
How exactly does it work though?

~~~
dmortensen
Like a human assistant which you would CC when scheduling meetings.

Email amy@x.ai and ask her to set up a meeting as you would normally do. She
understands the request and then starts a human / human-like dialogue with
your guest on Date, Time and Location. Once concluded, she’ll send you both an
invite having done the tedious email ping pong that comes along with arranging
a meeting. There's an example here: [https://x.ai/how-amy-schedules-your-
meetings/](https://x.ai/how-amy-schedules-your-meetings/)

~~~
pckill
What happens if an agreement can not be reached or if the other side does not
want to negotiate?

~~~
pearb09
Amy and the x.ai team are in the business of negotiating the details for
verified meetings. Amy should not solicit anyone’s time unless all
participants had already agreed on having a meeting. If she cannot spot a
thumbs up from one participant, she politely seeks a confirmation before
trying to negotiate date, time and location.

If the parties did indeed agree to meet, as in almost every one of her daily
requests, Amy will reach out to your guests suggesting the best date, time,
and place to meet based on your availability and personal preferences. If
there's no response, she will follow up, just like any decent human personal
assistant would, and if there is no response after numerous tries, she’ll
surrender and inform you of the situation. She then waits for the next
instruction.

Check out our FAQ page with this specific question and many others:
[https://x.ai/faq/#questionnoreply](https://x.ai/faq/#questionnoreply)

